# Scary Movie 2



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Has anybody else seen this movie ?. If you have, did you happen to notice that when the butler was doing what ever to the turkey, they kind of slipped in the line "Bam, let's kick it up a bit" ?.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

ooops, sorry, I dropped my mouse...

[ July 19, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Didn't know Emeril was in that movie!

*BAM!!*


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

He wasn't, the movie was just taking a shot at him.


----------

